# RAF Penrhos



## jindivik (Jul 16, 2011)

RAF Penrhos was acquired in 1936 and opened in 1937 as No 5 Armament Training Camp with Westland Wallace aircraft, in 1939 it became known as No 9 Bombing and gunnery school with Handley-Page Harrows and Fairey Battles, after 1940 when the airfield was attacked by a German aircraft, a detachment of 611 sqn aircraft Spitfires, then 312 sqn Hurricanes used the airfield, the main domestic site is now home to ex Polish servicemen which has quite a few ww2 buildings still intact.
These images are from mainly the peri track area, so here goes

shelters and unidentified pillbox






















Blister and blister bases
















windsock






peri track drain 






main site 




































Possibly small arms store
















And this on the airfield it self looks like the farmer has taken segments from a shelter to build a wall











pillbox











enterance to the box 






this went down to a small box room


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 22, 2011)

Some rather nice remains there. Great to see the turnbull mount in the pillbox.
That 'shelter wall' is a bit bizarre...what on earth was the farmer thinking? 
Cheers, Jindivik...nice one.


----------

